# updated pics of my large rhom



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

after 4 months ive managed to get some decent pics

gasman


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

awesome rhom! very nice color and looks great in the white gravel


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that guy is amazing and soooooo white


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

This must be one of the most beautiful looking rhoms on the board









He looks absolutely great, my compliments


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

amazing rhom


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Wow nice man !! Love the white allthought its not really natural looking.

With some black gravel he would prolly look as black as the piranha-fury.com black skin


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wow that looks good the first 1 should be entered in the pic of the month 
u got my vote


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice pics and Rhombeus !!!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Impressive monster of a rhom!!!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice big rhom you got there man :nod:


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

awesome rhom, what size tank do you have him in????


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

That thing is badasss.


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

very nice, i wondered what mine would look like with white gravel, looks nice


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

what a monster! beautiful!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

hes so ugly its beautiful


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Awesome Rhom. 
Nice fish


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

a beautiful, large flawless rhom. thats a nice fish.
wes


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome rhom!


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

thx guys

the tank is 5 foot by x20x18

gasman


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

How is his personality?


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

very active,2000 lph power head hardly moves him!! 
swims allmost all day back and forth.
when he sits its in the middle of tank side on(looks great!)
not skittish and very mean









gasman


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

very nice


----------



## ElKingo (Apr 29, 2005)

AMAZING RHOM























I like the white color....


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Gas man

I have seen your piranha for sale, is he 14" body or 14" with tale i have one at the mo 16" with tale? mine looks a lot more bulkier, my mate is looking for one only if it is same size as mine.

It is a very







looking rhombeus









Cheers

Kane


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

kane
14 1/2 inches but that is from tail to snout im affraid.
good luck in finding a 16 incher!!(let me know if you find 2 !!)

i have white gravel in because he doesnt like his light and was fed up of nether seeing him.he used to be black but since the white gravel he has changed to try and blend in i think.

gasman


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Beautiful rhom bro.


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

Cheers gasman

Its a shame it is a beautiful rhomb







one that i wanted him to buy! mmmmm let me c if i can twist his leg!! will be in touch if i get some good news!

Laters mate

Kane


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Wow, I really like the white color.

I always thought I wouldn't like white ones, but it actually looks pretty cool.


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

looking good gasman very nice indeed


----------



## TheGreatGarf (May 29, 2004)

Great looking rhom gasman the white gravel makes a big difference to his colour. Who thought a rhom could go from jet black to bright white. Brillant


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

thats one of the best rhoms ive seen IMO, really nice looking fish


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

WOW!!! that Rhom is a stud!


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Are you selling him? I enquired about this fish just the other day from the fish classified site...

or have you just got him?

my mate was going to have him... until he forgot he didnt have a tank.... and no room to set one up either lol!


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

crazy, talk about matching the substrate!


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

What do you like the best gasman the black sand or the white????

I have natural sand in with Borris at the mo but im thinking of changing it over to black or maybe mixing them both to make like a grey what would you suggest buddy???

Any one got pics of natural and black sand mixed need to see it before i make up my mind









Your rhom is looking good as always gasman









Thanks 
Wayne


----------



## Dexter (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes yes yes. I love this monster.


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

he still for sale!

i prefer the sand but it was a joke ,every time he moved fast it went everywhere! also the 2000 lph powerhead was moving it as well,so i syphoned it out and put in black.but then i couldnt see him! he went really dark and went mad when the ligh was put on,so i went to white which doesnt look natural at all but it made him look great, i can see him easily now which is what i wanted!!
tank to look good or the fish? the fish of course which is why i have a tank!!

thx for your comments

gasman


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I love big white rhoms and caribe!! Look soo badass with those red eyes!!


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i hope my rhom. will look like that, awsome rhom. bro


----------

